# sebastian inlet shrimp run here yet?



## anytide

yestrday.


----------



## david_kohler

end of January thru March.  The run down there is about a month or so behind oak hill and things pick up for me a couple of weeks ago, but really slowed down this past week with the north wind killing the out going tide/current.


----------



## cutrunner

Sweet thankyou.
I plan on just going out one night with the wife, let her have a bottle of wine, a net, anchor up and flip the underwater lights on and go to town


----------



## Recidivists

This is a pretty warm winter for Florida so I would imagine they might show up in January. It seems that the early shrimp are larger: http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/doc/additionalinformation/sbi-sebastianfishmarch.pdf


----------



## david_kohler

> Sweet thankyou.
> I plan on just going out one night with the wife, let her have a bottle of wine, a net, anchor up and flip the underwater lights on and go to town


I just talked to a friend who scouted over the weekend and saw very few and the ones he saw were small. The normal good time is February and March. I'll send u a pm when I here it's good. I stay up in volusia and your welcome to tag along in your boat. The rail road bridge in Titusville will be good soon.


----------



## TomFL

Following this thread to learn more; this is on my bucket list. Cut Runner, maybe we can make the trip up together

-T


----------



## cutrunner

> Following this thread to learn more; this is on my bucket list. Cut Runner, maybe we can make the trip up together
> 
> -T


Sounds good to me

Can't think of a better time than relaxing with a few beers and filling up a 5 gallon bucket of shrimp!


----------



## cutrunner

> Sweet thankyou.
> I plan on just going out one night with the wife, let her have a bottle of wine, a net, anchor up and flip the underwater lights on and go to town
> 
> 
> 
> I just talked to a friend who scouted over the weekend and saw very few and the ones he saw were small. The normal good time is February and March. I'll send u a pm when I here it's good. I stay up in volusia and your welcome to tag along in your boat. The rail road bridge in Titusville will be good soon.
Click to expand...

Thankyou for the help and invite. Tittusville may be a little more of a drive than I want to make for some shrimp, maybe if I made a 2 day trip out of it and some fishing time


----------



## david_kohler

> Thankyou for the help and invite. Tittusville may be a little more of a drive than I want to make for some shrimp, maybe if I made a 2 day trip out of it and some fishing time


 I basically shrimp in the northern part of Mosquito lagoon and there are about three campsites where you can shrimp right in front of the island at. Show up set up camp and shrimp at dark, wake up and fish ML and go home. I will be trying to plan this senerio, but I'm or should I say my wife is still trying to plan a family cruise in feb or march, which are the best months for shrimping this area. Once that's locked in I can start planning. PM sent


----------



## david_kohler

I also just posted about my shrimp set up in the bragging section

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1388770407


----------

